# Chocolate Bayou Bait Camp and Boat Ramp



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

Any other place on Chocolate Bayou to buy bait and launch boat besides lutes marina and 2004 bridge?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

GeauxGet'Er said:


> Any other place on Chocolate Bayou to buy bait and launch boat besides lutes marina and 2004 bridge?


Yeah you can launch at horseshoe bend for 5 bucks but the only bait is at lutes I love going to lutes same owner since I can remember ..... I use my cast net when I bait fish which is only when I have my kids in the bote
Lutes always has good shrimp for a backup though


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

horseshoe bend has a good ramp. Lutes ramp sux but they have bait


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Is Chocolate any good this time of year?


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

I like Lutes to, been only going to them since I started fishing choc bayou, but the past few times I went, I had to wait a very long time (nearly an hour, no joke on the last trip) just to get the bait and launch the boat. I hate to wake up early and drive all the way down there to wait nearly an hour at the ramp (they locked the shop to go launch the boat, which is why I had to wait the last time). And honestly, a bit disappointed in the bait. I normally don't say anything cuz I end up always having leftover shrimp anyway, but there was a couple guys there that made comments to the kid, "you could fit more shrimp in there" and I definitely agree, they don't fill it up like they do in Galveston or Freeport. Just wanted to see if there is any other options.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Lutes has to truck in the shrimp from Galveston and works hard to keep a good supply. That's why he has oxygen on all tanks, so they are fresh and lively.... They had to buy the truck, make a trailer, and build the new set up for the 5 tanks.... My guess is with the cost of all that and making sure you don't get any dead shrimp off the bottom of the tank you get a real qt or pt..... No one is getting rich on live shrimp.. But they can't give you a quart when you buy a pint. Why not put in 1 st and then get your bait? Even if you put in at horseshoe you can quickly run up the bayou
Btw
I would never put in at 2004 due to the breakin's and everyone fishing inside the boat ramp.....


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah, I heard that about the 2004 ramp.


----------



## Cwheed (Dec 22, 2009)

Geaux sorry about the wait and your disappointment in shrimp. Saturday did catch me by suprise and i had asked my mom ,who is there 7 days a week 530 till 8, to stay home and rest that day so i was launching boats and working register ( i slept good Saturday Nite). Please let me know next time you come around and i will make the short sheeting your bait bucket up to you! I appreciate the business and want to do all we we can to keep your business. Also as Muddskipper said we constanly cull our dead so that we hope you never have any in the bottom of your livewell when you leave us.

Thanks

Cody


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Cwheed said:


> Geaux sorry about the wait and your disappointment in shrimp. Saturday did catch me by suprise and i had asked my mom ,who is there 7 days a week 530 till 8, to stay home and rest that day so i was launching boats and working register ( i slept good Saturday Nite). Please let me know next time you come around and i will make the short sheeting your bait bucket up to you! I appreciate the business and want to do all we we can to keep your business. Also as Muddskipper said we constanly cull our dead so that we hope you never have any in the bottom of your livewell when you leave us.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cody


Thanks for helping Cody!! Awesome place yall got


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep Lutes is good! Their ramp is a little steep. As stated above Horseshoe bend is a bit better.

dan_wrider, there are no fish in Chocolate Bayou. You have not heard?


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

Cody,
Thanks and sorry, not meaning to stir up anything I have always been using you guys when I go to chocolate bayou (thanks to 2cool), was more of looking for other options when the ramps get really busy. It will not deter me from not using you guys. I'm use to fishing Galveston or Freeport and like I said, I normally end up having shrimp leftover to release anyway. When at Galveston or Freeport, I know where most bait camps and ramps are, there you guys are the only one I know, which is the reason for my posts. Just started there this year and the wife and I seem to want to make it our go to place.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Cwheed said:


> Geaux sorry about the wait and your disappointment in shrimp. Saturday did catch me by suprise and i had asked my mom ,who is there 7 days a week 530 till 8, to stay home and rest that day so i was launching boats and working register ( i slept good Saturday Nite). Please let me know next time you come around and i will make the short sheeting your bait bucket up to you! I appreciate the business and want to do all we we can to keep your business. Also as Muddskipper said we constanly cull our dead so that we hope you never have any in the bottom of your livewell when you leave us.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cody


We used to launch there all the time about 15 years or so back. A lady named Barbra (I think?) used to run the place and had it for sale for a while I believe. Just curios if you bought it? We typically launch at horseshoe due to our newer boat being too large for a lift, however, like has been said, we rather pay and launch up the bayou than 2004. I'm just curios as to who is running the place and hope you'll keep it up. Especially on live bait. I mainly fish arties these days, but know there are practically no bait stands down there.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Lutes is still family owned & operated & always has been-Cody & his Mom are the best-Enjoy visiting with them & giving them my business-That is where my Dad taught me to fish & always launched from Lutes & that was probably 50 yrs. ago.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

GeauxGet'Er said:


> Yeah, I heard that about the 2004 ramp.


You know whats funny...ive launched there at least 50 times in the last 5 years....and never had any trouble....


----------



## L33Z71 (May 26, 2011)

We've kayaked out of the 2004 launch, and never had any problems either. My buddy and I put his boat in at horseshoe due to the size.

But there are no fish in Chocolate.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

What do you guys mean there are no fish in Chocolate...I caught...nevermind..I got skunked.

I heard both good and bad stories about parking at the 2004 bridge, guess I'd rather have it in a more "secure" place. It's not that long of a ride to get down there anyway.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Dorothy tap your heels together 3 times and say there are no fish in Chocolate.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

castaway300 said:


> You know whats funny...ive launched there at least 50 times in the last 5 years....and never had any trouble....


If you ever get the chance talk to the Brazoria County Sheriffs Dept ... they have all kinds of reports
_I was told due to the close proximity to FM2004 they can get in and out rather quickly and without notice_

I had my hood popped and they took my battery one time ....

There was some guys stealing trailers - or that what was thought ..
Come to find out, someone was taking them off the trucks and wheeling them into the channel ... they found like 10, once they figured out what was happening

The crasy thing is, once you figure out how to get to Lutes or Horseshoe from Houston, Pearland, etc.... it easy, and a 6 min. boat ride to FM2004


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I luanch at lutes but I always stop by the horseshoe for lunch. Good grub there. We came in from fishing one night and almost frooze out there and there gumbo thawed me out quick.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

L33Z71 said:


> We've kayaked out of the 2004 launch, and never had any problems either. My buddy and I put his boat in at horseshoe due to the size.
> 
> But there are no fish in Chocolate.


NFIC....


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Muddskipper said:


> If you ever get the chance talk to the Brazoria County Sheriffs Dept ... they have all kinds of reports
> _I was told due to the close proximity to FM2004 they can get in and out rather quickly and without notice_
> 
> I had my hood popped and they took my battery one time ....
> ...


Brian, i have launched a lutes almost as many times...always enjoy chatin with Miss barb and Cody.... usually launch at the bridge when i dont need anything and im fishing the bay, i dont like fighting the crowd in the bayou to get to the bay. The other thing i dont do is hang around there after the sun goes down...had to use the port o potty on morning....riddled with bullet holes...lol....besides remember...NFIC


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

dan_wrider said:


> Is Chocolate any good this time of year?


its never any good...just good people a lutes...


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

castaway300 said:


> You know whats funny...ive launched there at least 50 times in the last 5 years....and never had any trouble....


Pfffttt.....50 times in 5 years seems kind of light for you (excluding this year of course).


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Lutes*

About the only good thing Chocolate has going for it is Lutes. They are a great bunch. The family works hard to make sure we have what we need to do what we love to do - fish. Even when I don't launch there, I make sure and buy my beer, ice and cokes there (and shrimp when my wife makes me).

...and yes, as mentioned earlier, there are no fish in Chocolate.


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

GeauxGet'Er said:


> I like Lutes to, been only going to them since I started fishing choc bayou, but the past few times I went, I had to wait a very long time (nearly an hour, no joke on the last trip) just to get the bait and launch the boat. I hate to wake up early and drive all the way down there to wait nearly an hour at the ramp (they locked the shop to go launch the boat, which is why I had to wait the last time). And honestly, a bit disappointed in the bait. I normally don't say anything cuz I end up always having leftover shrimp anyway, but there was a couple guys there that made comments to the kid, "you could fit more shrimp in there" and I definitely agree, they don't fill it up like they do in Galveston or Freeport. Just wanted to see if there is any other options.


Other options? Pack lures as a plan B and put in at horseshoe or 2004 and go fishing. No reason to post a negative write-up about a hard working family business that has been around for a long time.

Sorry to hear it took a hour before you could launch, but I am glad to hear that Lutes was rockin'.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

castaway300 said:


> NFIC....


National Foundation for Ileitis and Colitis?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> National Foundation for Ileitis and Colitis?


Silly boy - No Fish In Chocolate...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Silly boy - No Fish In Chocolate...


Yep, I fish there alot with my buddy from Pearland and his brother in law works at the plant right there. You need to come with us sometime Clay. We go more during the week than the weekend.

I have always had good experiences with Lutes. Of course I buy beer from them, LOL! I have never had any issues with their live shrimp either.

The lady that is always there during the week is super nice. I never asked her name, but from this post I guess she is Miss Barb? The last time I was there I asked her if she was the owner and she said yes and that she purchased it from her family.

One time I left some gear there and called after we left and she held it until next time.

My buddy and I have always said, "Chocolate never disappoints!"


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

bouy37 said:


> Other options? Pack lures as a plan B and put in at horseshoe or 2004 and go fishing. No reason to post a negative write-up about a hard working family business that has been around for a long time.
> 
> Sorry to hear it took a hour before you could launch, but I am glad to hear that Lutes was rockin'.


Yes sir, sorry again. Please see my post #11. But I'm not fishing chocolate bayou anymore anyway because everybody said there's no fish.


----------



## tremman78 (Jul 1, 2011)

i launch at lutes or bastrop.


----------



## FlounderP (Jul 4, 2008)

It is very difficult to keep bait alive in chocolate.From a person thats been fishing this bay for 30 years I am happy Lutes is selling shrimp.You can always save a few bucks going somewhere else for anything sold.Many have no problem spending 30 Thousand on a boat.Take care of the buisnesses that serve you why not give the man an extra buck for a tip.As muddskipper no marina operators are getting rich


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

FlounderP said:


> It is very difficult to keep bait alive in chocolate.From a person thats been fishing this bay for 30 years I am happy Lutes is selling shrimp.You can always save a few bucks going somewhere else for anything sold.Many have no problem spending 30 Thousand on a boat.Take care of the buisnesses that serve you why not give the man an extra buck for a tip.As muddskipper no marina operators are getting rich


Well spoken


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Seems there's still no fish but - if some of those who may have caught something there before it went bad were to try there again - where would they fish and how .......... Should they be trying to catch something we all know doesn't exist. Hypothetically speaking of course.


----------



## TheHawk (Jun 12, 2010)

Lutes is ran by some of the best people around..glad to see it back in business.. Although I do worry about that cody guy..think he may have caught something from the bait tanks..last time I saw him he was growing a mullet and trying to make some kind of flip-flops out of an old pair of white shrimp boots hahaha saw my pawpaw go through the same thing..spent most my life at that joint..good times and even better people!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

This thread is 2 years old!!


----------

